# Carl Ziess 24 1.8 a Bad A$$ lens



## cosmonaut (Jan 25, 2012)

I have the Carl Ziess 24 1.8 and it's a bad a$$ lens on the NEX 7. I think this lens will see a lot of use. I think now that Sony has proved they are serious we will see more and more great lenses for the E mount cameras. This one is awesome just from a few test shots. Blinding fast AF and sharp pictures. SA weeeet. Save your pennies.




watch, Carl Ziess test shot by Cosmonaut's, on Flickr


----------



## analog.universe (Jan 25, 2012)

Sweet, autofocusing Zeiss must be cool  

That 24 1.8, and also the 135 1.8 look like really nice lenses!


----------



## Derrel (Jan 25, 2012)

There's a good write up and review on the new Zeiss Sonnar here at Luminous Landscape, where M.R. compares it shot on the Sony NEX-7 against the very expensive, legendary, $6,500 Leica Summilux 24mm f/1.4; the Zeiss acquits itself very well I would say; it's better than the Leica in some areas, and not quite as good in some, and overall turns in an excellent performance! M.R< also mentioned that it focuses very close, down to about 0.25x, so it functions well as what he calls a semi-macro (the wristwatch shot above ought to give some idea of that!!)

This new Zeiss does look like one sexy beast!!! It has that ULTRA-modern, minimalist "Sony style" design ethos in the exterior cosmetics.

Sony NEX-7 Rolling Review


----------



## unpopular (Jan 25, 2012)

A wide angle sonnar? that is interesting in itself - is there anything else shorter than 50mm in a sonnar design??


----------



## cosmonaut (Jan 28, 2012)

You want this lens, you need this lens. If you have a NEX get this lens, call or click today......


----------



## unpopular (Jan 28, 2012)

That is terrific just bokeh! Looks more like what to expect from a 50mm than a 24mm. I had a Sonnar in 135mm for my Contax, having a mid-wide Sonnar with close focus is just _super_ cool.

Sony has really out done itself on this one.


----------



## analog.universe (Jan 28, 2012)

unpopular said:


> That is terrific just bokeh! Looks more like what to expect from a 50mm than a 24mm. I had a Sonnar in 135mm for my Contax, having a mid-wide Sonnar with close focus is just _super_ cool.
> 
> Sony has really out done itself on this one.



Yep, they sure do know how to contract out a legendary optics company  

Seriously though, this lens has the classic Zeiss look...  Nutso sharp, nice 3D rendering, smooth bokeh, good contrast, no distortion.  Congratulations on it!  9 aperture blades?


----------



## cosmonaut (Jan 28, 2012)

looks like 7 blades. Now I am going to have to get a Zeiss for the a77.


----------



## Derrel (Jan 28, 2012)

It does appear to be kicking some A$$ in these photos...


----------



## unpopular (Jan 28, 2012)

Hey Cosmo - Dont waste it on an a77!

:greenpbl:


----------



## mjhoward (Jan 28, 2012)

Definitely looks like a solid performer.  That keyboard shot is nice.


----------



## cosmonaut (Jan 29, 2012)

unpopular said:


> Hey Cosmo - Dont waste it on an a77!:greenpbl:


 It won't fit on an A77, it's a NEX lens.


----------



## unpopular (Jan 29, 2012)

Oh. I misread your previous statement


----------



## argieramos (Jan 29, 2012)

unpopular said:
			
		

> Hey Cosmo - Dont waste it on an a77!
> 
> :greenpbl:



What lenses do you have?


----------



## unpopular (Jan 29, 2012)

What does that have to do with anything?

go play elsewhere Argie.


----------



## pchicken (Jan 29, 2012)

Sweet. Hope to get my nex7 mid feb ... Very excited...woo!


----------



## argieramos (Jan 30, 2012)

unpopular said:
			
		

> What does that have to do with anything?
> 
> go play elsewhere Argie.



Wow, I was just asking you a question. Whats with that attitude bro? You got your period?


----------



## unpopular (Jan 30, 2012)

I prefer classic manual focus primes. I don't have a lot of money right now to spend on glass, but I'm also liking some of these lenses and feel like they produce more filmy results somehow. I've never liked AF anyway.

My primary lens is a Carl Zeiss Jena 50/2.8 1Q Red T Tessar.

Sorry for the attitude.


----------



## DiskoJoe (Jan 30, 2012)

Zeiss kicking ass? You act like it would do anything but that. I have never heard of any zeiss lens made for any camera not looking amazing. Maybe not quite Leica but who cares for the $5k you save.


----------

